# Do you let your dog's lay in bed with you?



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's my brat. He's getting a little too big for my bed lol he sprawls out when I lay in the bed with him taking up a lot of space. The beds not as big as it looks. Haha


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice boy you got there, love the last picture! No.. I decided after reading a thread about a lady that let her pup jump off her bed and it broke its leg beyond repair that only if and when my boy could get up and off on his own, was he allowed on the bed. He is 7 months, never been on the bed....


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Nice boy you got there, love the last picture! No.. I decided after reading a thread about a lady that let her pup jump off her bed and it broke its leg beyond repair that only if and when my boy could get up and off on his own, was he allowed on the bed. He is 7 months, never been on the bed....


Oh thats terrible! I will do definitely be careful then ?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Also thanks! ?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Did you say "with you"? HA! More like Gunther gets on the bed and shoves me off lol. But that's only at first. He eventually realizes it's a little warm and sleeps on the floor.


----------



## Marcm157 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have never let any of my dogs on my bed. Sometimes on a couch but for the most part the furniture is off limits...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yep, my boys have all snuggled on the bed with me.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no, too many ticks here in nj


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Do what I did buy a California King bed 


.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

I thought I would be strict with Wolf about the bed as my family was with our Lab who passed. Somehow I bonded so strongly with Wolf, I never expected it! Anyways, I love to have her on the bed with me and it always calms her right down if she is having a crazy puppy moment. When she was unable to get up on her own she was up there with me much less often. Now she leaps up with ease. Although, my bed is the only one she is allowed on. She sleeps in her kennel at night though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I started about 6 months ago, a sheet over the duvet takes care of any hair or mess


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes but it can get crowded.


----------



## canada.k9 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, just the bed though. No couches or anything.
I don't let her on when its not MADE of course (struggle, she often unmakes it...) but when its made, shes usually here while I do school.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes. I invite her and she decides if yes or no. Most times she will sleep in her bed in her den.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, sleeps with me and allowed on the furniture. They are with us for what seems such a short time that the extra cleaning is worth all the snuggles.


----------



## Elsieb (Apr 9, 2014)

Never on the bed. He is a loving lap dog but is only allowed lap time when either of us are sitting at our desk. He knows and waits in the morning for me to sit down so he can rush over for his lap time.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Uhm... yes..

pat10 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1300 by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

I don't have a problem or anything...


----------



## VTMatt (Apr 2, 2014)

Caprica wasn't allowed for the first few months... then we caved. She sleeps up there most nights (Well, starts there, and is up and down throughout the night, often going between the bed, her kennel and the floor). Her new thing is putting herself to bed when she's tired. Usually an hour or two before we go to bed, we'll realize she's not with either my girlfriend or I, and will find her curled up on the bed waiting for us to join her!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yes! all 3 jam around us!


----------



## Ghostnote (Dec 22, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Nice boy you got there, love the last picture! No.. I decided after reading a thread about a lady that let her pup jump off her bed and it broke its leg beyond repair that only if and when my boy could get up and off on his own, was he allowed on the bed. He is 7 months, never been on the bed....


That's terrible! I had a scare last night when my boy (10 weeks) was napping on the couch them decided to jump OVER it to get off; its nearly a 4 foot drop! He seemed fine but scared me to death!


----------



## winger (Apr 30, 2012)

My wife tries to say no, but then lets her/dog on. She is so awesome to keep feet warm. It seems to mean a lot to the dog. She knows when we are going to bed AND that wife is not so keen on the idea, so the dog makes her way to the bed just before the wife to secure her spot. Dog is funny haha....:wub:


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah right. Not in a million years. I need to be able to sleep without choking and dying on their hair. Without having dog hair all over my pajamas. It's just unsanitary. There is a dog bed in my room and that is close enough. Although if I had to do it all over again, I would have allowed sailor to sleep with us ONE time.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

no bed!!!!!! to many ticks around here!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, mine can come up. What's a little hair? I let Cujo sleep with my sister's girls when they were over last weekend. He weighs close to twice what each of them weigh, and he liked to lay right on top of them. They of course were delighted to share the couch with him.


----------



## rjstrotz (Jan 16, 2014)

*Not Ours, but Their's*

We've got 2 GSDs and one GSD/Pittie, so that's 300 pounds of dog!
They don't come on the bed because there would be no room. But,
from time to time the 3 let us lay on their doggy beds, and they are always willing to share.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, Newlie comes up at bedtime to start out but moves around during the night. Most times, he starts out lying horizontally with his big head and upper body lying on my torso and strategically placed so that I have access at all times to his belly. The funniest thing, though, is when he positions himself and falls backwards so that he is belly up with his head on my shoulder. He is one rotten boy!


----------



## SchattenHaus (Oct 9, 2012)

ew, no way i personally think that is so nasty! lol


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I crate most puppies at night. I say most because sometimes I run across one who is a champion sleeper as long as it is next to a human. 
Havoc was crated for about 9 months. Now he mostly sleeps downstairs or on his dog bed. However, I love the mornings when my husband works early. Tempest, the pit, goes under the covers and Havoc runs upstairs and settles into my husband's warm spot. It is a lovely way to start the day! It is hard to be grouchy when you wake up with happy dogs.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What's it look like?


----------



## Throwing_Machine (Jan 26, 2015)

Ever since Kaia has been able to get on/off the bed safely she has slept with me. But then so did every family dog as I was growing up.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Eventually....this....


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes. We have an extra blanket at the foot of the bed he lays on.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd love for my pup to lay in bed with me, but the BF is against it. He is allowed to have a bed at the end of our bed, on the floor alongside Jasmine once he is house-trained . 

BF is technically allergic to dogs & cats (but has had them all his life). The only time his allergies bother him is when they need baths or he keeps his face too close to their fur too long. Our cats don't sleep with us anymore either because Nero was sleeping practically on his face every night and it would aggravate his allergies (and because they started getting into everything at night, stealing stuff & knocking things off dressers).

We let Ruger sleep in our bed the first night we had him, because we were so tired and it was the only way he'd be quiet. Decided we'd have to break him of that immediately before it became habit. 

Might make an exception once in awhile when he's older, but when he knows he is to sleep in his own bed at night


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My pup and I timeshare the bed. She can nap on it during the day when I have her cover on it. I get it at night, great because she has it all warmed up for me! 

I got her a tempr pedic crib matress for her own, wool blanket with sheet on top that she uses every night (cost for bed & blanket 7.00 thrift store) so she's very comfy. She has her own pillow too that she actually uses. Never had a dog do that before. 

Oh my - I'm treating her like a spoiled poodle!


----------

